# im not sure about this one..



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

in one of my current litters i have a mystery baby (  ). mom is RY i think (picture posted), and dad is Avy/A brindle. she has agouti babies and sooty-something babies. plussss this little creamy colored fellow. now i thought that she would only have agouti and brindle because of the dad.. so i thought maybe this baby could be argente since he has pink eyes but he isnt really orange or dark colored at all. thats why i need help  . i took pics of him next to a PEW so you could see his color better. (the litter is 18 days old btw)

mom:









dad:









some other babies from the same litter:

















and my funky baby (white mouse is from another litter  ) :

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

anybody? please?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Unfortunately we could only guess without seeing the mouse (photographs never get the colour right and everyone's screens are different) and knowing the genes the parents carry - this is probably why no-one has replied yet.

Purely from the photograph I would hazard a guess and say agouti point Siamese (A* ch/ch E/e - points will develop at around 5-6 weeks). I think I can see shading down the back and rump in the first and second pictures, but I could well be wrong.

Sarah xxx


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for your reply =]

ive never heard of agouti point saimese.. and unfortunately i dont really know what genes the parents carry. i just know that the dad carries c and b. so he would be Avy/A B/b */c D/* P/p right? and im not sure about E or e.. srry i dont know more  . but thanks for helping


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Siamese is easily masked dominant genes; you may have darkness at the snout and tail on your agoutis as a result. I agree with Sarah, though the eyes are somewhat light for a siamese. The parents both have to be A^vy(or yellow of some type) A (agouti) in orer for you to get both yellow and agouti babies.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

moustress said:


> The parents both have to be A^vy(or yellow of some type) A (agouti) in orer for you to get both yellow and agouti babies.


im confused about this.. because i bred the same buck to my broken blue doe and got only agouti and brindle babies (plus albino). so i dont really get what you're trying to say. could you elaborate please? 

also, the mom and sooty babies have dark ears and dark tails so does that mean the siamese is masked? if it is indeed siamese?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Could very well be.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

well i guess only time will tell. i'll just have to check for points in a few weeks


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like you guys were right! he is a little over 4 weeks now and seems to be getting a darker nose


----------

